# 22 mag 597HB or Marlin 922



## coonpaws (Jan 4, 2007)

*Remington 597 HB .22 mag or Marlin 922*​
597120.00%922480.00%


----------



## coonpaws (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello, for night coyote hunting in WV you must use either a .22 rimfire or smaller caliber or # 4 shot or smaller shotgun. I have a shotgun that's know problem but to have the ability to take a longer shot I have decided to go with the 22 mag. Understanding that the Marlin model 922 has been discontinued this is somewhat of a limitation but would find one sooner or later. All the marlin rimfires I have owned have shot with reliability and darn good accuracy for the money. I like the idea of a semi auto for the follow up shot's. The 597 HB is currently available locally. Have read about some problems with the 597 this appears to be with earlier models and most was magazine problems. Any info you can provide to help me decide on the best rifle would be appreciated. Can get a new 597 for 425.00 looks like the 922 have sold between 165.00 and 400.00 or various auction sites. Thanks, coonpaws


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Go with the Marlin 983T or 983S. It's a tube-loading bolt-action .22 Magnum rifle, with a 12-shot capacity.

I know you said you wanted an autoloader, but a well-built bolt-action and the right technique will lessen the need for a quick follow-up shot.

:sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Marlin

If you're not totally set on one of the 2 options, how about a 10/22 magnum?


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

That would be the logical choice, but since when is gun selection logical? :lol:

Go with your heart, gut, or imagination, in that order. 8)


----------



## coonpaws (Jan 4, 2007)

Went to Cabelas yesterday and picked up a Marlin 982VS. Just put a scope on it today and it started to rain so have not had a chance to fire it yet. Also bought a Nightblaster 350 to set on top. Thanks, coonpaws.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

I own a 922M - Not happy with it 
Very accurate but jams alot


----------

